# Sick Banjo Frog?



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

A friend of mine called me over about a massive frog that looks like a Banjo Frog, in her garden.
It doesn't look to well as it is puffed right up including its vocal sac, and he keeps gaping his mouth open a little.
He doesn't move much but he can jump occasionly, and his abdomen seems almost like it's filled up with air.........

Thanks in advance
Jess

Here's some pics


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 4, 2008)

wow thats a biggy


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 4, 2008)

bumpity bump surly someone can help the froggie


----------



## darkangel (Oct 4, 2008)

he looks like he's about to pop!
hope someone can help u out!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 4, 2008)

BUMP
Please guys can you help me out I'm not sure what it is!!!


----------



## dtulip10 (Oct 4, 2008)

you do have a banjo frog (Limnodynastes dumerili). it looks like he's liver has stoped working but thats only a geuss ...google exploding frog


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 4, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/community/index.php?sid=247d60146ff48a42d6777ce6a01dbbe8

Try asking the ppl on this forum. It's especially for frogs and they've been really helpful to us in the past. Good luck!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 4, 2008)

*Mudimans-* Thanks I did before I asked on APS anyway. I sent some pics to Ann about him just then.
*dtulip10-*I thought it may have been an organ problem, mostly Liver caused.

Jess


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay, this morning he is looking better. 
His vocal sac has gone down and he is moving aroung alot more.
Would it be okay to release him now because he is showing signs of recovering?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2008)

Many frogs esp of that type, puff themselves up when stressed or handled, they may also gape and bloat if shedding their skin. It is always best to leave them to their own devices in the garden even if you think they are sick.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay thanks guys!!
I let him out just then and he hopped off into the garden happily!

Jess


----------



## caraohara (Oct 31, 2008)

*banjo frog*

It is breeding season, Banjo frogs do blow right up like this when looking for a mate they also blow up to make themselves appear bigger when they feel threatened. try www.safrogs.com


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 31, 2008)

I was about to say its not some sort of defence mechanism is it? So yea as others say, looks like it.


----------

